# Struggles and Support > Frustration and Struggles >  >  What do you do when you feel self destructive?

## foxy

How do you let them out?

----------


## SmileyFace

I try to journal. Lately though, I've been kinda taking it on people, esp when I feel they've got something against me too... when in reality, they don't... but when I do feel this way, it's hard for me to truly believe that they have nothing against me.

I really need to resort to journaling more, it's helped me a lot with these times... and def keeps me from taking crap out on people. And of course, there's also my weekly counseling sessions as well.

I have found myself spending $$$ on things I don't need either.. or exactly want so badly. I'd even feel better afterwards, but it's all temporary as well.

----------


## L

I bake...I just baked brownies
I take a shower, I could sit in the shower for hours,
I go for a run, I never really want to but it gives me a good energy rush 
I'll try watch a tv show or film and if my thoughts keep me from doing so I usually put them in a blog post on here

----------


## James

I try to distract myself somehow.  I'll put on a movie, or take a really long, hot shower, or read a good book.  I can get really lost in a good book for hours and hours.  If nothing else works I usually end up cutting or burning.  My body is covered with scars though so I try to avoid that.

----------


## Chantellabella

Coffee posted a great thread with lots of tips for answering your question. It's here http://anxietyspace.com/forums/showt...ing-mechanisms

I see you're fairly new. Welcome! I'm glad you're posting and asking questions.

----------


## foxy

> Coffee posted a great thread with lots of tips for answering your question. It's here http://anxietyspace.com/forums/showt...ing-mechanisms
> 
> I see you're fairly new. Welcome! I'm glad you're posting and asking questions.



I didn't see those before. coffee gave some great tips. thank you. and thank you for the welcome.

----------


## VickieKitties

Commit acts of self injury.

----------


## James

Lately I cut / burn a lot.

----------


## VickieKitties

> Lately I cut / burn a lot.



Me too :c 

Idk why 

 :Hug:

----------


## James

> Me too :c 
> 
>  Idk why



  (((hugs)))   :Hug: Idk why either, all I know is lately I can't stop.

----------


## James

I have way, way more scars than I do friends.

----------


## Misssy

Hiccup having some wine is what I am doing at the moment.

----------


## Keddy

I try to listen to music that makes me want to feel sad and cry instead of taking out my anger on myself (I'm usually only self-destructive when I get angry) but generally I have a hard time with this because once I start cutting I cant stop  ::(: 
Really a shame that any of us have to struggle with this stuff  ::(:  It isn't fair.

----------


## GunnyHighway

Try to sleep, only thing that makes it seem to get out of my brain. If It's still there when I wake up then I have a really shitty day and basically hate everyone.

----------

